# Scale worthy



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I am just wondering will a mamod 32mm look good as in almost scale to a gauge 1 aster?


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Not to a 1:32 Aster it won't. Mine (with cut-down cab) is 5" to the stack as is my LNER A4. 

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

So what would be a good scale narrow gauge train for gauge 1


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So what would be a good scale narrow gauge train for gauge 1 
Er, GigaPK, I think the question needs more info. 

Gauge 1 is usually 1/32nd scale. 32mm is (usually) 1/19th scale, when it isn't being used for Gauge-O. The Mamod is way too large to fit with 1/32nd scale equipment.

32mm narrow gauge for a Gauge-1 layout would be modelling a prototype gauge of 32 * 32 mm or 1.25" * 32 , which is almost 1 meter or 40 inches in 1/32nd scale. Was that your intention?

If you just want to run narrow gauge trains like the Mamod on gauge-1 track (yes, it is confusing!) then 1:19th and 1:20 (and 1:22.5) are all very close. The Mamod's usually come with gauge-1 wheelsets as an option - though if you already have one, then converting it can be painful. (Mine hasn't run since it was converted - too many steam leaks that I can't be bothered to fix.) 

Scott's chart is worth looking at. What were you trying to do ?


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

I see two ways to answer this question.

#1 - Will a mamod be proper narrow gauge to a standard gauge aster?

-No, because although 32mm track would be meter gauge in 1/32 scale. The mamod locomotive was not built to 1/32 scale which would be needed for an actual meter gauge locomotive.

#2 - Will a mamod running on 32mm track look decent size wise next to a standard gauge aster?

-If you are purely comparing the physical size of the locomotives, and not their scale or how they look on the track I would think the answer is yes.

with a height of around 130mm and a width of 96mm - they come out about the same to a smaller aster standard gauge model.

When they are on the track though, it is going to be very apparent the scaling difference.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

First of all: Isn't it illegal to use the words "Aster" and "Mamod" in the same sentence







?
Second: I just checked the size of a D&RGW prototype and the width of the Mamod (3.25") is compatible with a 1:32 scaled down loco (3.38"). The height is also almost correct (5" for the Mamod vs. 4.8" of the D&RGW). Now the problem is to find a prototype 0-4-0 which looks like the Mamod and runs on meter gauge (32mm).
Regards


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind meter gauge..forget all about that.. 
(Unless Giga is referring to European prototypes! in which case he might want Meter gauge afterall!  
I hadn't considered that..but he hasn't made his prototype preferences clear yet..) 
But let's assume for now he is talking about North American prototypes, unless we hear otherwise.. 
Giga simply wants to know "if I run a Mamod on 32mm gauge track, will it reasonably look like a narrow gauge locomotive next to a standard gauge Aster on 45mm track?" 

IMO, the answer is: 
No, not as-is..The Mamod would need some work to make it look right..but it can be made to look ok..not perfect, but perhaps not bad.. 

The Aster is fine as-is..Its 1/32 scale standard gauge on 45mm track..no issues there. 
The Mamod is the one that needs some work.. 

Lets say we want them both to be the same scale..1/32 scale. 
32mm track scales out to 40 inches in 1/32 scale..a bit wide for 3-foot gauge, so it wont be perfect, 
but it will at least "look like narrow gauge" in relation to the 45mm standard gauge track. 

Then..all that remains to be done is modify the Mamod to make it look narrow-gauge-ish and 1/32 scale-ish.. 










Its going to make a BIG narrow gauge locomotive, but there were prototype big narrow gauge locomotives, 
so it's doable.. 

Most obvious thing..get rid of the cab completely and scratch-build a new cab.. 
find a prototype 3-foot gauge loco with roughly the right dimensions to suit the mamod, then figure out how big the cab 
of that loco would be in 1/32 scale, and have at it..change other details as necessary, and see where you end up!  
It will clearly need to be a "freelance" narrow gauge loco..but IMO it can probably be made to "look the part".. 

Could be an interesting project! 
I would like to see how it turns out.. 

Scot


----------



## overlandflyer (Jul 25, 2011)

here's my idea...
invent a time machine, go back to the 1880's and convince modelers that #0 gauge should be 30mm.

30mm = 1.18" 
1 3/16" = 1.1875"
1.1875" O gauge track would scale to 57" (56.7" for 30mm)

30mm track in 1:32 scale would be 37.8"
a +5% error for 3' narrow gauge but slightly better than O gauge error today which is generally acceptable.

personally i'd love to see 1:32 scale narrow gauge running on 30/45mm dual gauge track layouts.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Of course the Britts run two foot gauge equipment on O gauge track commonly. their scale is about 1:19 and the stuff looks great! I do not think the UK used much three foot gauge stuff which would be about the same scale on #1 gauge track so you do not often see dual gauge layouts with two and three foot gauge being specially modeled together except for those who like to run US narrow gauge stock or those who just run trains with less interest in scenery and scale and the like.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can just imagine poor GigaPK running around holding his head yelling "Aagghhh Too Much Information!!"


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Honestly I just wanted a narrow gauge train I comparison to my aster 0-6-0t


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I just want a narrow gauge locomotive in comparison to my gauge 1 aster but the narrow gauge has to run on ho or o scale track and remote controlled or live steam as it is outdoors


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

First of, HO track is completely out of the question for what you are looking at.


But you also need to understand some things.

Assuming you are trying to model US standard gauge and US narrow gauge what you are trying to do in perfect scale is impossible.

G-Gauge track (45mm) scales out to 4'8.5" when using 1/32 scale. So assuming your Aster is built to 1/32 scale, your Aster train on G-Gauge track is proper for standard gauge.

Here is where things fall apart. O-Gauge track (32mm) scales out to roughly 3.3 feet (using 1/32 scale), or what in Europe would be meter gauge. So O-Gauge track is not proper US narrow gauge in 1/32 scale. Lets just assume for a minute that the track was proper US narrow gauge. You would need to find a narrow gauge model in O-Gauge that was scaled to 1/32 to make it look proper next to your Aster.

I do not think any company makes a 32mm 1/32 scale US narrow gauge model. (I could be wrong though).


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

How about gauge 3 for standard gauge and gauge 1 for narrow gauge?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Giga, 
Given that the Aster 0-6-0 is what you want to represent 'standard' gauge (it really isn't quit 1/32!), and as has been pointed out that there is no available 1/32 narrow gauge models on the market, you should perhaps look for an older '0' gauge model that you can kit bash into something that will look "narrow gauge'ish". 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You would need to find a narrow gauge model in O-Gauge that was scaled to 1/32 to make it look proper next to your Aster. 
There was such a system, which you may be able to find on the secondhand market - eBay UK has a couple of sets now. Faller made a "Feld-bahn" [field railrway] which was o gauge but 1/32nd scale. Just do a Google for "Faller E-Train"


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I just want a mamod to look a smidge bit smaller or shorter than my aster it doesn't have to be a big difference


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I just want a mamod to look a smidge bit smaller or shorter than my aster it doesn't have to be a big difference


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I just want a mamod to look a smidge bit smaller or shorter than my aster it doesn't have to be a big difference


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not familliar with the Aster you have but you can certainly lower the cab roof and smokestack on the Mamond which would make it look like a smaller scale model of a larger engine. Could you make it lower overall than your Aster?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GigaPK on 30 Sep 2012 08:45 PM 
I just want a mamod to look a smidge bit smaller or shorter than my aster it doesn't have to be a big difference 
It has already been determined that that is quite doable..
see the 7th post in this thread..

Scot


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I see that I could convert a mamod to narrow gauge 1/32 scale, but I think it would be easier to convert it to gauge 1 instead. I also am curious about the yorkshire's branch of g1mra which has a roundhouse "Lady Anne" converted into an LMS 3F, might I ask how that is possible and if it still contains outside valve gear.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like you are trying to justify the purchase of a small steamer. Do you want narrow gauge track for your chosen scale or not?
As mentioned the Faller E Train looks like a good solution to a narrow 32mm gauge in 1:32 scale.










This into that? Hmm, looks like a major mod to me! Not just the valve gear but the pistons and wheels/spacing too.

















Andrew


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.gauge1north.org.uk/G1MRA-Yorkshire-Group.php


----------

